#         8,7
(70//,  20)   .
 1     ,    70//     26    ",  
  ,  .".  
     2.1        26,    20.

    .
  !!!  :Dezl:

----------

,           .
 ,     ???  :Frown:

----------

?

----------

> ?


  : 26

----------

:   2.1.        .

    2.2,   ,  :   .
-   2.1.
 :Wow:

----------

?   1 ? 
     - 10  :Smilie:      ,  .. 
    ,        8      :Smilie:

----------

,    :     ,   ? 
   20  26 ,    .
 :Smilie:

----------

1 ?   ?
     ,           .   ? 
     ...
  2.1        26 ?     .  .

----------

> 1 ?   ?
>      ,           .   ? 
>      ...
>   2.1        26 ?     .  .


    .
2.1        26    20.  ,           :Frown: .
     2.2.     26  :Smilie: 
   2.2   20 :        .
,    !  :yes:

----------

, ,     ,    ,    .....
 8    ... ..

----------

